# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Self-driving trucks, TuSimple, Inc., San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - TuSimple, Inc.

tusimple.com/technology

----------


## Airicist

TuSimple’s 2019 self-driving truck video

Published on Jan 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Driverless truck startup TuSimple teams up with the USPS to haul trailers between Phoenix and Dallas"

by Kyle L Wiggers
May 21, 2019

----------


## Airicist

UPS self-driving delivery trucks are on the road

Published on Aug 15, 2019




> UPS has been secretly hauling cargo back and forth between Phoenix and Tuczon, Arizona for over three months, courtesy of their minority stake in automated trucking startup TuSimple. The tractor trailers are outfitted with nine cameras, as well as LiDAR sensors, those spinning contraptions often attached to the roofs of self-driving vehicles to help them "see."


"UPS is testing self-driving trucks in Arizona"
Humans remain on-board for the 100-mile drive for now.

by Marc DeAngelis
August 15, 2019

United Parcel Service of America, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "TuSimple adds another $120 million to its self-driving trucks war chest"

by Kirsten Korosec
September 17, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous freight operations

Jul 1, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Biggest Self-Driving Truck Startup Stumbles in Hitting High Goals"

by Amir Efrati and Yunan Zhang
July 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Tusimple, Traton Group partner develop self-driving trucks"

September 23, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Autonomous Truck Firm TuSimple IPO Said to Raise $1.35 Billion"

by Crystal Tse
April 15, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cathie Wood bought more than 3 million shares of the self-driving-truck company TuSimple on its IPO on Thursday, and the stock is struggling"

by Will Daniel
April 17, 2021

----------


## Airicist

The world's most advanced level 4 autonomous semi-truck

Aug 11, 2021




> At TuSimple, we’re committed to making freight transportation safer, more efficient and more environmentally friendly

----------


## Airicist

Article "For Robot Trucks, Navigating Highways Is Just One Bump in the Road"
Investors have rushed into startups that promise to have big rigs drive themselves, but a path to commercial markets remains a major challenge

by Heather Somerville and Jennifer Smith
August 18, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "TuSimple Expanding UPS Freight Runs, Says Its Robot Trucks Cut Fuel Use By 13%"

by Alan Ohnsman
November 3, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

World’s first "driver out" fully autonomous semi-truck operating on open public roads

Dec 29, 2021




> On December 22nd, TuSimple made history by becoming the first to successfully test a fully autonomous semi-truck on open public roads without a human in the vehicle and without human intervention. The run took place the evening of December 22nd and required TuSimple’s upfitted autonomous semi-truck to begin its journey from a large railyard in Tucson, Arizona, and travel more than 80 miles on surface streets and highways, safely arriving at a high-volume distribution center in the Phoenix metro area. Along the journey, TuSimple’s Autonomous Driving System (ADS) successfully navigated surface streets, traffic signals, on-ramps, off-ramps, emergency lane vehicles, and highway lane changes in open traffic while naturally interacting with other motorists. 
> 
> The following is a list of notable on-road events which demonstrate the maturity of TuSimple's Autonomous Driving System (ADS):
> 
> 1.  Start
> 2.   Pedestrian
> 3.  W3 merge into highway
> 4.  Accept merge in
> 5.  Active changing to the right lane
> ...


Article "TuSimple successfully operates 80-mile, autonomous semi-truck ride on public roads without a human present"

by Scooter Doll
December 29th 2021

----------

